# Why Not Clone The Emperor?



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Why couldn't they clone the Emperor, I mean the have all this tech at their disposal why not be able to Clone him and leave the shell back on the Throne.


----------



## sartan2002 (Apr 15, 2010)

well from my understanding is that the golden throne only helps preserve what little living cells he has left. In oreder to clone someone you would need to harvest living cells. So in essence you would probably end up killing him. Also I don't know if the Emperor's phyker abilites and soul would actually transfer. 

Well if you think about it, technically the Emperor did get cloned.... 20 times in fact. They are called the Primarchs, and well half of them didn't quite turn out ok in the end.....


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Quite simply because it would be high treason and an extreme account of blasphmey rolled into one. Who has the right to tamper with a God?

From a practical viewpoint, it may end up killing whats left of his highly fragile physical life. Or who is to say it would work anyway? No one has a clue when it comes to the true physiology of the Emperor.

Also take into account that the Emperor's true power comes form his psychic abilities manifested via his unconquerable willpower and his soul. I imagine these are things which you couldn't transfer via cloning.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Wasn't there a radical faction of the Inquisition that wanted to do just that? I'm pretty sure their efforts were thwarted... for the reasons CotE stated.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Wasn't there a radical faction of the Inquisition that wanted to do just that? I'm pretty sure their efforts were thwarted... for the reasons CotE stated.


The Revivificators and Horusian's (sub-sect of Thorianism) are involved in creating divine avatars, etc and the Revivificator's (I like that word :grin study the throne, the transition of the soul to the warp and are trying to find ways to resurrect the dead. I'm sure that also involves the Emperor. I read somewhere about a faction that had done something like you have stated but I can't remember the details.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Not enough is known about the Emperor`s Physiology to even attempt such a task. That of the Primarch`s wasn`t known, and very few, such as Fabius Bile, only know the secrets of Astartes Geneseed.

Plus there is the moral reasons; such as scraping cells from the Emperor`s corpse would not be looked upon too highly, and also remember that the Imperium has not given entirely up, upon the notion of the Emperor`s glorious return. As doubtful as this may seem to those with the knowledge, I doubt any of the Emperor`s Custodians would enjoy their lord and liege proded by scalpels...


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Fabius Bile was involved with cloning Horus at one point and wasn't he very close to succeeding? I can't really see a bunch of Thorians marching into the throne room, telling the Custodians to shove off, and start probing the Emperor with strange instruments. But since the Primarch's are His clones, maybe they could take some samples from Guilliman, etc. (spelling?) The Ultramarines would be extremely pissed but I'm fairly confident he is dead. That would increase the already big rift between the Holy Orders and the Astartes. Next thing you know they form the Ordo Astartes in the image of the Ordo Sicarius.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that by cloning him not only would the chance of massive division amongst Imperial forces would happen, with cloning being a bit taboo with very few exceptions like the DKOK, due to some believing he's already ascended and confuse the masses as well as tick the Ecclesiarchy off. Not to mention the fact that even if they somehow suceeded, the end product might not be as intended, hell the clone might lack the Emperor's psychic might among other things and easily manipulated, etc. Overall the benefits wouldn't be that good. If anything they should be worrying about how to fix the Golden Throne or at least find a different way of holding back the daemons from the Imperial Webway.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The reason the Emperor is not cloned is because it would remove a lot of the grim darkness and empty despair required to make 40k a Universe of war in the grim dark future.
The only reason he would ever be cloned is if it actually made things WORSE for humanity. 40k is not set in a happy-clappy Universe, it needs misery and fear and hopelessness.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok then, why not clone Big Papa Smurf? He has allot of spare tissue. Taking him out of stasis for about 60 seconds to cut of some skin or hair isn't going to kill him.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

For one.......... It damn well might kill him. Number two, I don't think they have the tech.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

How would it kill him? The anathame didn't kill Horus and he was out of it for atleast a day. Taking Papa Smurf out for a few seconds wouldn't kill him I don't think.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree with most of the reasons here, save for the "it might kill him" theory. If scraping a few cells off the Emperor would be enough to kill him, then a stiff breeze would have ended the Imperium ages ago.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Taking Guilliman out of stasis wouldn't kill him because of the simple fact that he's already dead...

The anathame didn't kill Horus immediately because his Apothecaries were tranfusing vast amounts of Astartes blood into him just to keep him from dying instantly, and yet they were still fighting a losing battle.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Smurfy was alive when they put him in so he should still be alive now right?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

According to the Ultramarines Index Astartes article the Apothecaries put their Primarch into stasis as he died, the exact wording is:



Index Astartes First Founding: The Ultramarines said:


> Not even the Primarch's god-like physique could halt the spread of Fulgrim's poison and, as Guilliman died, the Apothecaries set up a stasis field and transported their leader back to Macragge.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

K3k3000 said:


> I agree with most of the reasons here, save for the "it might kill him" theory. If scraping a few cells off the Emperor would be enough to kill him, then a stiff breeze would have ended the Imperium ages ago.


I'm sure the emperor is for all intents and purposes a corpse anyway with only his soul hanging around like Lord Kroak from WHFB?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Catpain Rich said:


> I'm sure the emperor is for all intents and purposes a corpse anyway with only his soul hanging around like Lord Kroak from WHFB?


Yep. Big E is the opposite of braindead. Bodydead. Mind and soul still going strong.


----------



## sartan2002 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm surprised they haven't tried to put the emperors mind and soul into somehting else to keep it better protected and preserved.... I think they should make a dreadnaught golden throan for the emperor and put him inside that.... any takers?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

sartan2002 said:


> I'm surprised they haven't tried to put the emperors mind and soul into somehting else to keep it better protected and preserved.... I think they should make a dreadnaught golden throan for the emperor and put him inside that.... any takers?


Because a Dreadnought would probably be a worse idea than cloning!

Firstly, the Emperor is currently in more sophisticated life-support technology (Dark Age Technology to be precise) than a Dreadnought could ever offer. The Golden Throne (unlike the Dreadnought would be) is somehow linked to the Astronomican, so that the Emperor can guide the psychic signal. It is also linked to the Imperial Webway gate so that the Emperor can keep it sealed.

Essentially what you are proposing is building a portable Golden Throne, when the technology doesn't exist, the Emperor wouldn't be in a position to guide the Astronomican or hold back the Imperial Webway, and he would probably die in the transfer process. But there is also the clear issue that the Emperor ordered the realigning of the purpose of the Golden Throne and his interment into it himself, so transferring him would be seen as the highest form of treason and blasphemy. But also as I said in my previous post:


Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Who has the right to tamper with a God?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

sartan2002 said:


> I'm surprised they haven't tried to put the emperors mind and soul into somehting else to keep it better protected and preserved.... I think they should make a dreadnaught golden throan for the emperor and put him inside that.... any takers?


It's my friends and I's oppinion that the council and maybe the a few anciant higherups don't want the emp. up and running, because he would be P****d off! For letting the Imperium deevolve into a bunch of bickering crats and nobels.


----------



## sartan2002 (Apr 15, 2010)

locustgate said:


> It's my friends and I's oppinion that the council and maybe the a few anciant higherups don't want the emp. up and running, because he would be P****d off! For letting the Imperium deevolve into a bunch of bickering crats and nobels.


I would most definatly have to agree with you on that one. I think if he were to meraculously come back to life he would start killing people because of the path they lead the imperium...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Because how'd they know that the clone wouldn't go bad?

Although, even with the threat of chaos, a 'clone' emperor would be able to keep an eye on the void dragon...you know, it being so close to home and all.


----------

